# What Peptides to run?



## medici999 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have never ran any peptides before.

I was looking at 100mg GHRP-2 and 50mg PROPER Mod GRF x 4 shots per day.

I also have 5mg of Igf-des...but am unsure how best to use this?

Is there anything else in addition to that you would use?

I trust my source 100% and he can get literally every peptide out there.

He also has cjc1293 and ghrp 6, folistatin...etc.

The CJC1293 and 1295 is alot cheaper than mod grf...i can get 6mg for the same price almost at 2mg mod-grf.

Please advise.

Thanks


----------

